# Grand float



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Putting together a float trip for the grand sometime in the next few months. I’m a west sider and have only fished it a handful of times, always wading though. Got a couple friends coming into town with rafts who are experienced with out of state waters. Can anyone please provide me with the fishable CFS or height numbers? Also if you can comment on access points that we’d be able to carry the rafts not too far from the trailer, even better! Feel free to pm if that’s your style. Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I like the Grand between 400-600 but everyone is different. You should be able to put your rafts in easily at Grand River Landing.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

For me 500 and below is my comfort zone. Lake county metro parks website has maps of the river. There are several spots to put in and take out. The river is closed to all river activity near Vrooman rd. They are doing bridge work. Good float would be to put in at Beaty and take out at Grand river landing.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I’ve also been told the Harpersfield dam is being rebuilt and it’s made for a lot more sediment in the water and tougher fishing conditions. Have you been seeing the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

nooffseason said:


> Thanks guys. I’ve also been told the Harpersfield dam is being rebuilt and it’s made for a lot more sediment in the water and tougher fishing conditions. Have you been seeing the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all !


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

400 to 500 is tops unless you have experience. Several putins and take outs. Lake Metroparks has good accessibility. You can do several trips. Harpersfield to Hidden Valley is about 9 miles. Hidden Valley to Indian Point/Pain Creek. You can take out there. If you want something shorter take out at Blair road.

Put in at Blair Road and portage around Vrooman road and take out at Hellen Hazen Wyman or Beaty landing. You can also take out at Painsville Kiwanis Recreation Park. Beaty landing to Grand River Landing. Grand River Landing provides acess to the lower deeper sections to the lake.

I have distances for all the sections I would just have to look it up.

All of these have launch ramps or access points that are close. Except Indian point you have to park down the road but can pull up to the take out/ put in to load.

If you do Beaty landing to Grand River Landing. About 1/2 of it is really slow once you are in Painsville Township and you may need to paddle depending on the level.


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

I've done well from 1200 cfs and lower. Just depends on visibility.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

If you got a long drive up towards grand river and need some flow information...call don at harbor bait and tackle...good guy and very willing to talk.

Don.

Grand river was mud today. Some flow with leaves floating...didnt see alot of fishing going on out there from places I stopped/past by...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Don is a good guy. He moved his shop to the otherside of the Richmond St bridge in the plaza by subway. The building he was in got sold. There are no signs at the old place the guys wife said he couldn't put any up. 

I fished yesterday high and muddy. Tribs are clear. Should push some fish up.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04212100
Here is the grand river information. You want to look at the discharge and CFS. You can paddle it now. The gauge is in Painsville so its better up river.


----------

